# whats your job?



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thought this might be interesting to get to know some members a little better. what does everyone do for a living here? im an auto tech...one day though, i just wanna DANCE!

....did i say that outloud?


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

haha yes u did :nod: i work in a pet store (fishroom mainly) been there for 3 years now, and finishing school.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

full-time college student, work part-time for a electrical/lighting design company doing badass sh*t... http://www.illuminationslighting.com/ ...


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

I got 2 fulltime jobs...Im a satellite dish installer for Bell-Vu and Star Choice other job is to make(or atleast try rele hard) to make my wife happy. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=100002


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I do freelance graphic design and I work in a fish store.
I love getting 35% off wholesale!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

full-time college student, 1 more year and i shall have my Bachelor of Science Degree in Electronic Engineering


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

part-time pimp, full-time hustla
wes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

used to do commercial air conditoning and refrigeration

now im lookin for something new cause you cant do that

sh*t with asthma like i got


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I just started working for rosen canada a field technician. Rosen provides pipeline integrity management solutions to clients all over the world. rosen I am mechanical engineer.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I'm a an engineer for Raytheon

Last year I was janitor at my university







crazy transition...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> I'm a an engineer for Raytheon
> 
> Last year I was janitor at my university
> 
> ...


what do you do at Raytheon?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> I'm a an engineer for Raytheon
> 
> Last year I was janitor at my university
> 
> ...


what do you do at Raytheon?
[/quote]

Java programmer (great place to work if that's what you're into)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> I'm a an engineer for Raytheon
> 
> Last year I was janitor at my university
> 
> ...


what do you do at Raytheon?
[/quote]

Java programmer (great place to work if that's what you're into)
[/quote]

thats cool


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

great guys! anyone else, keep em comming. really interesting jobs so far (yawn) , what huh?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

knife shop here,and also cigar shop the best of both worlds.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Art Vandelet~Architect


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Been a machinist for 15 years. Currently running and programming CNC machines. Basically computer controlled. Company is in the plastic industry. No, I don't work with plastics but make steel parts for mold machines. Good industry, yes! Job, boring, yes! I stand around pushing buttons on the machine's computer. But the pay is pretty good and getting better, slowly. I wish at times I could change carrers, but would never survive in the process of learning something new and getting my checks back to where they are now.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Medical Billing


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Art, didn't you design the googinheim? (spelling)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> part-time pimp, full-time hustla
> wes


Wow Wes, u think like me man.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mortimer said:


> Hey Art, didn't you design the googinheim? (spelling)


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

Assistant Manager for Wal-Mart! I'm the guy you ask for when the lady at the service desk won't take your return.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I work for the U.S. Govt.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

im a chef


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

bakery manufacturing baking pastries to ship out to all the hy-vee's. if you dont live in the midwest its a large grocery store chain


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i'm a full-time student


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Full time student, Bio-Medical Engineering at Rose-Hulman


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

part time at white castle. the best fast food in the world!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I work as a yard labourer basically carting around heavy steel and rubble all day in the rain







.As i only earn bring home $280 a week i will be joining the "territorial army" soon so i can earn more cash.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Full time student, Bio-Medical Engineering at Rose-Hulman


I was in Terre Haute today








I went to Inland Aquatics, amazing saltwater setup's there. and to Atlantis,
I had no idea that they had a Lion and a Tiger there... Those cats were huge!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Full time student, Bio-Medical Engineering at Rose-Hulman


I was in Terre Haute today








I went to Inland Aquatics, amazing saltwater setup's there. and to Atlantis,
I had no idea that they had a Lion and a Tiger there... Those cats were huge!








[/quote]

Holy sh*t yeah, Indland Aquatics is freakin amazing!!! Did you get to go in the back?? They have some HUGE and amazing looking giant clams, along with TONS of other stuff I would give a left leg for! Other than that, Terre Haute sucks, though, haha.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i work as a security counselor at a mental hospital. mostly sex offenders and the mentally ill and dangerous. Some real scumbags along with totally demented individuals. Great job. This is the first job i have had that i actually like getting up and going to work.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Full Time HVAC, part time bartend


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wish I could go back to School









Currently im a Beer Delivery Guy


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I work at a pet store for about 30 hours a week. Im also 17 so dont expect to much lmao.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


$700 US or €?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


$700 US or €?
[/quote]US.
Its amasing though im only 21 and already i want to move to to another country(spain preferbly) as im sick of my countries goverment for stealing all our money through high tax.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I get Paid and Laid









I used to work at an Lfs and now i make in a day what i would make in like 2 weeks working 80 hours....


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

I am a full-time law student. I hope it will pay for itself later .... I want more fish











dan-uk said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


Renting in great-britain is incredebly expensive .... How big is your flat to have to pay that much ?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Phenek said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


Renting in great-britain is incredebly expensive .... How big is your flat to have to pay that much ?
[/quote]Its not a big flat it only has 4 rooms,the 2 bedrooms living room and the kitchen and its located above a shop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


$700 US or €?
[/quote]US.
Its amasing though im only 21 and already i want to move to to another country(spain preferbly) as im sick of my countries goverment for stealing all our money through high tax.








[/quote]

Get into moutain climbing. The spaniards love thier climbing!

Or come to Canada, although I doubt the tazes are much different







Free health care though!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


Renting in great-britain is incredebly expensive .... How big is your flat to have to pay that much ?
[/quote]Its not a big flat it only has 4 rooms,the 2 bedrooms living room and the kitchen and its located above a shop.
[/quote]

ummm, that's not expensive at all...i pay way more than that just for a 1 bedroom/1 bathroom apartment...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I need to earn atleast $500 a week to make life a little easier after all us brits pay more tax than any other country on the planet.My flat alone is costing over $700 a month.Then you have to consider gas prices which have gone up its now $2 just for a litre.I cant affored to live


$700 US or €?
[/quote]US.
Its amasing though im only 21 and already i want to move to to another country(spain preferbly) as im sick of my countries goverment for stealing all our money through high tax.








[/quote]

Get into moutain climbing. The spaniards love thier climbing!

Or *come to Canada*, although I doubt the tazes are much different







Free health care though!
[/quote]As an englishman it wouldnt actually be hard for me to gain permanent residence in canada as your country is part of the commonwealth therefore the laws in these matters are not as strict.We have many thousands of canadians living in the u.k


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Im a certified welder that dont make sh*t-I also modify and sell green dpss laser modules on the side. I was going to school for computer graphics and Im really good at art/tattoos/computer graphics so I wish I would of stayed in school for it.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm working part time in a supermarket and earn a little money with kickboxing









Besides that: i'm studying personal science at my university, specialism: human resource management


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

taking 4 classes w/ 2 labs this semester...work 2 jobs...AA at Dana Farber and research assistant at Childrens Hospital but i'll get my promotion soon to lab tech


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm a "Broadcast Systems Engineer"

I work for a 24 hour local cables news station in NYC (NY1 News)

I maintain the electronics system we have as well as upgrade and design new systems as needed. Right now I'm putting the finishing touches on a production control room I designed and wired. I used to work for a company that did design, fabrication, and installation of broadcast facilities but after going from job site to job site for 4 years I decided to settle down and stay in one place under operation. I have learned and grown so much in the last 4 years at NY1, theres only so much you can learn when you leave as soon as the station goes on the air.

I'll post a few pics later of the room I'm working on...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

CTU head of field ops


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> CTU head of field ops


Is that what you call High School these days??


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Civic Disobedience said:


> CTU head of field ops


Is that what you call High School these days??
[/quote]
:laugh:

I work at school helping a professor manage a few computers in a small lab.. make up brochures, flyers, help out with raffles for the clubs that meet in the lab.. stuff like that.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm cheif of the whattheheywhatthehoe tribe.

I also do pest control.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> I*'m cheif of the whattheheywhatthehoe tribe.
> *
> 
> I also do pest control.


Nice. Im a Cheif of the SlapAHoe Tribe here in New Braunfels :laugh:

What is the pay like in Pest Control?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm a Longshoreman. (dockworker) Mostly I drive semi on the docks.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm a Government employee.


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

part time student, part time Insurance facilitator for UIC hospital.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Full time student, part time work in detox


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Full Time Student.

Job as a doorman is pending right now.

Work part-time tuning Audis and VWs. Hopefully will make this closer to a full-time venture seeing as how the money would then be in the 6 figure range!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I*'m cheif of the whattheheywhatthehoe tribe.
> *
> 
> I also do pest control.


Nice. Im a Cheif of the SlapAHoe Tribe here in New Braunfels :laugh:

What is the pay like in Pest Control?
[/quote]
Better than most places,I really like this job. 
Depends on who you work for and what else that you want to offer(weed control,animal removal). 
I get 20% to 25% comission for most jobs plus bonuses.
Regular pest control here is mostly commision and bonuses which I like better than getting paid hourly. I go as fast as I can and get off pretty early, most days I can put in about 3 hours of work and make more than i would working an 8-10 hour shift at other places.
Also I can schedule everybody in advance and when I want to and I tell people that I'll be there around 6 to 9am. So i don't have to worry about being late and can take a break if I want anytime.
I also do bee control and have been charging $250 a hive lately. Weed control pays well especially since I only spray the weeds with herbicides but don't remove them.
Pretreating a slab for termites can make you a couple hundred to a few thousand $, and it's easy.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Currently im a Beer Delivery Guy


That's too funny. I wonder how much of the beer actually makes it to its' destination?

I can see Gordeez in the back of the bar..... "One for me, one for you."


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

I detail cars, not bad for a first job( im 16)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I work in the arcade on a holiday park, basically spend 50 hours a week shouting at ugly kids and fixing slot machines/video games.
Never a dull moment


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm a student nurse. But I work as a security guard now just to pay for my tuition and some other bills...


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

drop off packages from my aunts company. 75 bucks a day for working about 1 hour is awesome. Pretty good for being only 16 too


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

I work at Super Pet. Parttime only though. Still in highschool...


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Real Estate. Business is good in Cali.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Oscar5001 said:


> Real Estate. Business is good in Cali.


Yea, cause everyone gets the Shaft out there trying to get a House these days.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Operations Specialist for PFPA(Pentagon Force Protection Agency)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Financial Crimes Investigator, check out this picture


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

systems analyst for an insurance company.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Petroleum Distribution Technican


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Petroleum Distribution Technican


AKA nozzle jockey!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Petroleum Distribution Technican


AKA nozzle jockey!!
[/quote]










I was wondering if anyone would get it!

Actually, right now I am jobless, schooling.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

apprentice electrician (starting to doubt that choice) and im running a bed and breakfast...but that isnt for more than 2 more months. the only reason id continue with the electrical sh*t is to get my post secondary done so i can apply to the police...other than that. im thinking of working in bangkok







at least it would be to do with business...maybe i could lay down a job at the Vancouver office tho.

my goal is something to do with law enforcement, so im trying to think of jobs that could help me build towards that. im open to suggestions


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

full time college student, i design & manage websites on the side & breed pet & show quality boston terriers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

I shovel powder in a chewing gum factory. Seriously.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Beverage and provisions dispenser


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> Financial Crimes Investigator, check out this picture


Ahhh your so dead, I was wondering who took my stash! Hope you have more than that glock in your avatar :rasp:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Financial Crimes Investigator, check out this picture


Ahhh your so dead, I was wondering who took my stash! Hope you have more than that glock in your avatar :rasp:
[/quote]

We got the other $750,000.00 of the shipment 2 days later


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I shovel powder in a chewing gum factory. Seriously.


Aslong as it pays for the beer


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

im a jiggalo spending lots of doe.
wes


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> im a jiggalo spending lots of doe.
> wes


Everytime I turn around I got another ho


----------



## kylemac86 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a full-time college student, however, I also work part-time on a train shipping yard shipping '06 Toyota Tacomas all over the US and I'm just starting to get into the Real Estate business here in San Diego, CA; that's where the big bucks are!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I shovel powder in a chewing gum factory. Seriously.


thats kind of awesome. do you get free gum?


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

Laid off from Mitsubishi motors was making $28 an hour,now I work for Caterpillar making bulldozers that cost over a million dollars but make $12.21 now...talk about a drastic change to your style of living


----------



## pantera_man7 (Sep 7, 2005)

im a curator for a private zoo.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> im a jiggalo spending lots of doe.
> wes


Is that considered a "proper code" at the USPS?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i,m a builder but only work about 1 month a year!!!Who needs to work often when they have just got£10,000 compensation :nod: .I do what i want when i want!!!!And thats how its gonna stay,i get £75 a week of the government for nothing :nod:


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Puff said:


> apprentice electrician (starting to doubt that choice) and im running a bed and breakfast...but that isnt for more than 2 more months. the only reason id continue with the electrical sh*t is to get my post secondary done so i can apply to the police...other than that. im thinking of working in bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Security Gaurd


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

aircrart technitien full time ....fix helicopter


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cg artist...reality show pilot... make things 3d.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I shovel powder in a chewing gum factory. Seriously.


thats kind of awesome. do you get free gum?
[/quote]
Cases and cases of gum. Although after inhaling flavor-oil fumes and powder all day, gum is the last thing I want.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Law Student @ Penn State Dickinson = no time to work for money living off loans


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

full-time HVAC/Plumber

part-time Farmer


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Altuvie631 said:


> aircrart technitien full time ....fix helicopter


u can't even spell the title of your own job?!?!


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Its funny how so many people care about spelling on a forum


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> im a jiggalo spending lots of doe.
> wes


Is that considered a "proper code" at the USPS?
[/quote]
no, you caught me.








wes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Engineer for Bell Helicopter


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Tanker-supplier


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I shovel powder in a chewing gum factory. Seriously.


thats kind of awesome. do you get free gum?
[/quote]
Cases and cases of gum. Although after inhaling flavor-oil fumes and powder all day, gum is the last thing I want.
[/quote]








ship it to me!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

ronzz said:


> i,m a builder but only work about 1 month a year!!!Who needs to work often when they have just got£10,000 compensation :nod: .I do what i want when i want!!!!And thats how its gonna stay,i get £75 a week of the government for nothing :nod:


Great American Dream


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Its funny how so many people care about spelling on a forum


u don't find it odd that someone can't even spell the name of their own profession??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> apprentice electrician (starting to doubt that choice) and im running a bed and breakfast...but that isnt for more than 2 more months. the only reason id continue with the electrical sh*t is to get my post secondary done so i can apply to the police...other than that. im thinking of working in bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Security Gaurd
[/quote]

do you think that's my best bet?

i worked as an undercover security guard at a department store. i worked with 2 other guys. both wanted to be cops...there was a reason they were still security guards at like 35 years old.lol. they were both total nerds, but were SO uptight about everything, yet so full of themselves at the same time...i had a better chance getting in as an 18 year old as these losers.lol

i just dont want to get into a job, then get stuck with it cause the police dont want a security guard, but someone with other 'experiences'...

but i would LOVE to bust some cocky teenagers in the act...couple of thwacks the the back of the head with a maglite...







jk


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Fluffer for female porn stars!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

do you fluff their pillows or do you fluff their "pillows"?
























i am jealous cuz i am english teacher


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> do you fluff their pillows or do you fluff their "pillows"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fluff your students then!


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

interior design company


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> do you fluff their pillows or do you fluff their "pillows"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of ENGLISH are you teaching?

IZ u be learnin them kidz da rite way? Wut cowedge dit u go two?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey man I had a professor who couldnt write legibly or spell. The class sucked


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> do you fluff their pillows or do you fluff their "pillows"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of ENGLISH are you teaching?

IZ u be learnin them kidz da rite way? Wut cowedge dit u go two?
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> do you fluff their pillows or do you fluff their "pillows"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of ENGLISH are you teaching?

IZ u be learnin them kidz da rite way? Wut cowedge dit u go two?
[/quote]


----------



## wffsoccer (Sep 3, 2005)

Full Time student (kind of, most classes are online)

and I sell Dell's for money/ebay sh*t/build computers/setup networks.

So if anyone would like a cheap Dimension 9100, hit me up


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

wffsoccer said:


> Full Time student (kind of, most classes are online)
> 
> and I sell Dell's for money/ebay sh*t/build computers/setup networks.
> 
> So if anyone would like a cheap Dimension 9100, hit me up


I just bought a Dell


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Tracing Team Lead for a Logisitics Company...The company I work for prints things...i.e. magazines...newspapers ads. etc...I lead a group of people who make sure the stuff is going to get there on time.


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

Banker


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

"I manually masturbate caged animals for artificial insemination"

j/k
It's from a movie.

I'm a Java programmer.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

A grain trailer welder- forklift operator. Here for all you semi trailer needs


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Full time biomedical sciences student at university, but when I'm home for the holidays I work as a phlebotomist and trainee BMS in the haematology department at the local hospital


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm an air & ocean freight export coordinator for TNT Freight.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i install alarm systems and security cameras swipe card access and all the gizmo's that go along with security now adays. my father and i run the business by ourselves. we are much like orange country choppers Paul SR and JR because we quite often disagree and he yells and me and i sit back and take it giving him sarcastic answers to piss him off even more lol


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> Its funny how so many people care about spelling on a forum


u don't find it odd that someone can't even spell the name of their own profession??
[/quote]
Nope I find it odd that people really car eon a forum........................................................who cares..........when typing fast it happends. I dont pay attention............................................like I stated before.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> "I manually masturbate caged animals for artificial insemination"
> 
> j/k
> It's from a movie.
> ...


CLERKS!!
















I live in NJ and have visited the quick stop before....


----------

